# Started the second layout



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I have torn down my first layout and started on my second now. This one is going to be an around the room layout, 10 X 14, it is 33" wide and will have a drop down at the entrance.

This was the first day of work after clearing the room.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

This is what I finished up today with all the bench work done. I recycled allot of the wood and had some 1 X 12s out in my wood shop that I cut down and used. So far I think its going ok. The whole thing has cost less than 40 bucks so far. 
I may have to fix the drop down area as right now its a 33" drop down. I am thinking that might be a little to wide. If you have an idea for the drop down let me know because I have not done one before.
Work will be a little slow with just having weekends to work and funds being tight but I'll keep plugging away and keep this up to date as it progresses. Oh I didn't say it in the first post but this is going to be an HO scale layout.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

No one is going to say anything to you.
They are all mad that you tore down the other one. 


Looking good your flying along! :smilie_daumenpos:
HO right? Or did you go to N? 


You like Mickey? 
I think I have one just like one you have in the first picture, I have a framed Walt picture too.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Got the rise done, the plywood down and the foam placed but not glued down yet. Taking a break for the Little League World series game. 









I'm thinking about putting that bridge in the also, just an idea for now.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

he rise is just 2 1/2", the second track will be hidden all the way across the back. This is an idea of what I'm going for.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

good job david. Its good to see someone else besides me make adjustments and tare down/renovate their layout...

Ive been watching the little league world series too...


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

This is the only time I ever watch sports, I don't watch baseball, basketball or football. The kids just play a great game, have a great time and they play just for the love of the game not multi millions or on roids they just want to play, have fun and I think its great.


----------



## Balrog21 (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice work in one day, and way to recycle! Now, you have more money for more trains! =)


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

David - Any particular track plan you are shooting for? Got a plan printout you can share here? Looks like you have tons of space to build almost anything. I'm curious to see what you will add and where.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

No Don, I don't have a track plan drawn out its all going to be a free hand design. I am not one to draw plans out I have looked at dozens of plans on all kinds of sites but haven't found one I like so its all going to be a free hand design. My GF tells me I have a whats called a 3D mind set, I see what I want to build or design in my head and just build it, not just MRR but woodworking and car building too. Basicly the short end will be a long tunnel for outside track, second track will go through 3 tunnels and over a short bridge, in front of that is going to be several warehouse/industries for some switching, from the drop down on the right side is going to be a yard area and on the left is going to be a quarry/flood loading area. After that I'll see what I can fit where ever around it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I got you trumped, I have Micky & Minnie mouse together, I got an autographed picture of Walt too somewhere. And one of me giving Micky a hug. 














Look what I have too, look familiar? 









My buddy a long time ago gave me an owl he stuffed, I passed it on to a lady that collected all kinds of owl stuff, I wish I kept it now. You don't come across to many stuffed owls.


I don't have a Fire hat. :smokin:


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok Ed, You got me lol. The Mickeys are from my daughters I'm not sure where they came from. I have got some Mickey collectable stuff but not much. The owl picture my ex picked up someplace and I still have it, the small owl pics are from my first house when I was still single, they are from the S&H Green stamp store if you can remember those. Now the helmet is my old Captains helmet, I also have one from when I was a volunteer just starting, my firefighters and drivers from the job I am in now and soon will add my white Battalion Chiefs helmet to that collection in Jan when I retire. Funny thing about the Mickeys and the helmets, call me superstitious but on everyone of them is a Mickey pin or sticker, the only time I didn't have a Mickey on my helmet I had the complete ceiling of a bedroom collapse on me. Only time I ever left a scene hurt, a sticker was put on the next day. Now I see you have some Hess trucks there, I have everyone from '79 on up. Don't have Hess here but my sister in upstate NY gets me one every Christmas. Now my big collection is the toy fire trucks, all kinds and sizes, someplace close to 350 of them, from the 30's to present. Most of them are put up right now because of 2 Grandsons, 18 months and 3, yeah they want to play with them all. I have a bunch of other old firefighting stuff around too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Green stamps....I still have some books of them. 

I would keep a Micky sticker on all of them. 

















The only fire stuff I have is this ? I don't know the proper name for it.
It came from the Jersey city fire dept.

They were returning from a fire and came riding by where I was delivering in J City.
They hit a bump and off it came, I ran out in the street and held it with both hands waving it up and down I am sure one of them saw me. I was there another hour and a half and they never came back.

I took it home, it is real heavy duty what ever it is, I have it hanging in my garage.
It is just what I needed.......more junk. 

I have a closet full of the Hess trucks I started around the same time and after we had the twins in 92 I/we have 3 for every year after 92. 

I could open a Hess truck store.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ed that is called a Pike Pole, its used for tearing down sheet rock or plaster ceilings, and walls, clapboard or other siding checking for hidden fire extension. There is also allot of other uses for it but those are the main ones. I've seen them from 4ft to 8 ft long but most are 4 ft and 6ft, the 4 fters have a nice D handle on them. (not that I have done it (cough) but the 4 ft is also great for self protection with unruly drunks)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK A Pike Pole, this is I guess 6', and it has the handle.

I know one of them saw me in the street waving it, I expected them to go around the block and come back but they didn't. I was there for 1&1/2 hrs so they had their chance.

Their loss my gain, I got that around 1980 so it is at least 33 years old.
Almost an antique. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I got a little more work done over this weekend. I have the roadbed and track down over the rise, the space cut for the bridge and my power feeders all set and ready to go.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Now I also started doing a rough layout for the first section I'm going to work on. Its just pinned down for right now and if anyone sees anything wrong with this please let me know.

The paper towel roll is where a flood loader for crushed stone is going to go, also a waiting to fill/pick track along side it. A cross over from the inside to outside track. The track going off and ending is going to lead to a industrial switching area, that's the next area after I get this one done.



This is just past the drop down with the lead into the flood loader, the track going up and ending is going to be a loading area for a dimensional limestone quarry area, I have a crane ordered and on the way for loading large stone blocks.



Like I said if anyone sees something that just isn't right and won't work please tell me

Thanks
David


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Another couple of days in the books on my second layout build. Road bed and track is down and glued in a couple of sections and a cross over is done also. Waiting for some more turnouts to get the yard area laid out and set. Suppose to be here this week sometime.

The flood loader/quarry roadbed and track is down. Along with the branch/delivery spur.


A small switching area for local deliveries.


And the cross over section is set up but not glued down yet, have to wait till I get the yard set.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well since I'm waiting on some turnouts to come in so I can finish the yard area I decided to work on my drop down today.

I started with a piece of 3/4" oak cabinet plywood from my shop


Then I cut a piece off one end at a 15 deg angle so it would drop away clean. I attached it with a couple of angle brackets. I did level it as it looks off in the picture.


Then I made a 2X2 support frame under the drop section. I attached my hinges to this frame.


Put this on and leveled everything up so it was all smooth transitions on both sides.


Then I set up and put the slide bolts on.


Continued in the next entry.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Now it still needs to be tweeked just a little bit but it works great, nice smooth joints. I still need to add some side rails for fall off protection and I'll show the wiring when I get to that point.





In case your wondering the expandable gate is for the grandsons, 18 months and 3 years, yeah they like to get into things they shouldn't.


----------



## Zippy4 (Sep 25, 2013)

very nice ! great work


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks very nice.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well since I have been sent home from work I decided to finish the drop down to keep my mind busy and now have one complete loop around the room.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good. Nice and flush. :smilie_daumenpos:

How come you didn't put foam on the drop down piece? Did you forget? 

My twins learned how to climb up and over those before they were 3. I think one stood on the others back. I had to watch them close when they were young as two little brains thought of more ideals.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks ED, I thought about putting the foam over it and then thought it would be harder to get the angle right and clear when it dropped.
The 3 YO sneaks in there every chance he gets but I let him come in with me while I'm working. He has a step stool, a couple of old Tyco boxcars I gave him and a couple sections of flex track and he has his own little part of the table to play on, for now.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

That is a very nice drop. I like that idea with the latches.


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

David, that's the fun of it, building. Looks good so far. Be interesting to see how this takes shape. My son just built his first layout a 5 x 9 and did a very nice job. I posted it up today. 

Sal


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well a few more days work done and I now have 99.5% of all the track down and will start the wiring next. Now time for a short tour of the layout.

First up is my 3 YO grandson helping me work is his little spot on the table, if you look on the bottom the hand is the 18 month old reaching for something he shouldn't.


OK the tour, starting at the flood loader area, the dimensional stone quarry will be back in the corner, and the line leading to the local delivery/switching area


Then over the drop down, I left enough room for a 2 lane road also


Then around heading to the yard area, the engine house will be on the left, sand and gravel yard on the right


A small yard area, passing track and cross overs, engine house at the bottom, line in from switching area at the top


A little switching area is next, that's the last track I need to put in is the bridge, waiting on the abutments to come in.


Then just back around to the flood loader/quarry area.


Well that's all there is for now, I'll update more as time goes on.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The kids must be loving this project, great photo.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks John.

Oh, the one thing I forgot to say about the layout so far. When I first started planning this one I was going to just go with a duck under, well the times I have had to duck under the drop down while I was building it and waiting for the caulk to dry etc, yeah I am so glad I didn't do the duck under I would have hated it. I would have changed it to a drop down any way. To old and the back just could not take it.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok its been awhile since I have updated the work on the layout.
Its now all wired and tested several times over. I found a couple of problems but they have been corrected. Found a couple of track joints that were not good and fixed them also.
So I just finished installing 37 Caboose industries manual throws. They were pretty easy to install and are all working fine.


Also just today started on the basic work to get the scenery started. Starting on the long tunnel and the first of the two shorter ones for the raised track.






More work next weekend on the mountain and tunnels.


----------



## Zippy4 (Sep 25, 2013)

looking good . cant wait to see the mountain progress


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Scenery time*

So I started with some scenery and tunnels this week. Here is the progress so far.

This is the area where the first section is starting. Two tunnels at different levels.


I was going to use the screen method for building the mountain and tunnels and thought about the distance so I put a light cardboard frame in to help support the screen.


I used dry mix joint compound, 45 min dry, and I had a bunch of trouble right off with it just going through the screen. I was about to tear it apart and start over but then got some plaster cloth and laid a single layer over the screen working it to the contours of the screen and let it dry.


Then I mixed up the joint compound and applied two coats of that. The plaster cloth layer worked great for holding the compound. After the first coat dried it was pretty strong, now I'm waiting for the second to dry.


While waiting for the first coat of compound to dry I framed, screened and plaster clothed the next section. Still have another section to build with two more tunnels.


Here is a good shot of the layers for the tunnels.


More work next weekend.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

That is the same method i use, window screen works awesome, ive even went without the plaster cloth and it works, you just need atleast 2 coats, the second coat covers perfect. Just another option if you ran short of plaster cloth...

Also your mountains looks great, how do you plan on cleaning the track or keeping it clean? That mountain isnt removable correct? Do you plan on using some type of cleaning car, i do not think you will be able to fit your arm through the portalhwell:

Very nice seeing some updates from you david, keep them coming


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I know it looks like there is no way in there but from under the table there is enough room for me to reach inside in case of derails and cleaning. The only place I won't have access to is about 1 foot right behind the bridge. On the curves there is about 4/5 inches between the tracks across the back there is 3 to 4 inches for me to clear that track.
I used the window screen but it kept dripping through and giving me fits, that's when I was about to tear it down and rebuild it with foam and plaster cloth. Then I tried the cloth over the screen and it worked great.
I put more up after some work next weekend.


----------



## Zippy4 (Sep 25, 2013)

looks very good ! keep up the good work . thats one of my favorite parts are the mountains theres really no limits to them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well the main mountain and tunnels are done basically. I am going to hold off on the painting until I get the next section, the flood loader and dimensional stone quarry area built. Then I'll paint it all and that should take oh I'm guessing a few days at least.

Here are a couple of pictures of the main mountain and three tunnels that are done.




This is the starting of the flood loader/dimensional stone quarry. The flood loader will be in the first section and the quarry in the corner area.




And the work continues.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

The mountains along the flood loader side are done as of today. Went back to building them from pieces of foam and plaster cloth.



Yes that is a tunnel entrance that leads into the crush stone part of the quarry. I set this up because growing up in upstate NY the was a shale quarry near Qriskany Falls and they entered the quarry through a tunnel right off the highway, a local rural road actually crossed over the top of it.

 

This is the beginning of the dimensional stone quarry area. I cut and stacked form pieces in a manner that they would cut the stone blocks out.



I'll finish that up next weekend.


----------



## Zippy4 (Sep 25, 2013)

great work mountains are looking great .!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I now have most of the work and painting done on my first section of the second layout. I started with the dimensional quarry and flood loader area. I finish this up just this morning but still have to ballast the track and the rest of the landscaping to go.

the base painting completed.


The start of coloring and blending


Finished coloring and blending




I am going to start building the flood loader next then finish the scene out with the final landscaping.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well since I was away for a couple of weeks over the holidays I got back to work on the layout over the past 3 days and this is the quarry section work so far. I should have 99% of it completed in the next two except for the flood loader, I still have to put it together.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I also got myself a nice Christmas present too. I picked up my first 6 axle engine. I've always run 4 axles because the first layout was small but I decided to get a 6 and try it out. I got this Athern Dash 9-44CW on a trip to San Antonio and it runs around the new layout just fine


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

I love the rock face!


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

The layout is coming along very nicely. Keep up the good work.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

your quarry is looking awesome, wow nice


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I finished up the basic scenery around the quarry area today. It still needs weathering, vehicles, some people and more detail but for now I'm calling it good. I want to get all the basic scenery and buildings done on the whole layout first so I can run trains all the time then I'll go back and super detail each section.

A view of the area overall, flood loader for crushed stone in front and stone block quarry in the rear.
 

A little closer view of the flood loader



Here is the block stone area.




I am going to put a little how to in the scenery section in case anyone wants to use a crane like I did. Its a pretty simple thing.
On to the next section. The large mountain and tunnels area. Lots of painting to do on that one.

David


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

I wondered what that was in the corner, now it makes sense. that's an ingenious idea, look great


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I started working on the next section now. I have the mountain, backdrop and earth basically painted for now. I started to place some buildings to get an idea of where they will end up in the final. 
Also working on a couple of news buildings now, a freight warehouse and a truck terminal. When I get those done I'll figure the placement for all and start with the basic scenery.







Thanks David


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have been working on three buildings for the switching area. I have two of them finished but waiting on a replacement part for the last one. 
So I put the road in for the rear area, put down the turf and parking areas. The area in the front is going to be the road but that will be put in later. I also put some trucks and cars around just for the pictures. All the scenery is just basic for now I'll be going back and doing more detail later on.
The buildings I just finished are the two story office/warehouse is one and the other is where the Cotton Belt car is






On to the yard area next.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Slowly working my way around the layout getting the basic areas set up. Waiting on one last building to come in before I can start on the roadways. 

This is my small yard area, it has 2 towers, an old one and a newer one. They didn't want to tear the old one down.


Since I have a quarry on one side they needed someplace to make deliveries to so I set up a sand and gravel sales yard.







Don't have much room for a housing area but I was able to fit a couple in back in the last corner.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

jealous......wish I could smoke wile i was working on my layout but noooooo I have to stop what i am doing and go outside no matter what the weather is


nice work you doing there man.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well it has been forever since I have updated the progress on the layout. I have all the track down, roads and buildings in place along with basic turf covering completed. Now I will be going back through each area adding more details in the scenery as I go, this includes painting back drop, adding trees and bushes.
Well time for a around the room tour of the layout so far.

First up is the stone quarry and the town area.


Then the crushed stone flood loader area.


The beginning of the tunnels and industrial sidings area.


Then two shots of the industrial siding area



The firehouse and diner for the truckers


Yards area.


Engine house, MOW parking and refuel point.


Gravel yard and houses


And back into town.


I'll get better at up dating things as I go and post before and after pictures of the newly detailed areas as they get done.

Thanks


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Having only been here since last month, I just saw this post today. Great work and nice pictorial journal of your railroad.


----------



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

It's coming alone rather nicely, great job. :appl:


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Really nice

DT


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice 
Like the stone quarry in particular.
Thanks for showing it


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

What is the size of your layout?

DT


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Tom the room is 10ft by 14ft and its 33 inches wide. I angled off the two corners where the mountain is by about 1ft just to make the reach into the corner easier.


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks, I want to add a coal mountain, but bought the coal mine from BTS and as typical of dumb me, it's just like a Campbell kit and way to hard for me. Looking for a model builder that is reasonable? 

DT


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i would like to know if you liked building the Engine house.

is it from walthers? and made of wood and card.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

The engine house is from Alpine Division #522. It is card stock. Was pretty easy to build as the directions went but some of the wooden frame part dimensions didn't match what was in the instructions to what was on hand, not enough of some wooden parts also and no base included, they tell you if you want a base how to make it. The walls just ended at the top so I made a cap stone to make it look right. The roof and walls needed some extra bracing than what was called for to help with some warping.
Even with all the faults it is not a bad kit to build, painted well with no problems and the first card stock building I've ever done. I would build another of their kits but but would be ready for small but easy to fix problems.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

thanks. i bought 4 of them. i needed some thing to build an inspection barn for the subway line i am working on. needed to be 50" long. did not know that this "Alpine Division " was wood/card type. i have bought a lot of walthers structures and they were all plastic. so i though this would be to. its ether going to be this kit or scratch build. and that is going to be quite a thought proses.
i dont mind the added supports that you say is needed. and i'll need to find some brick past on to have it look right. 

guess i have a big decision to make.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have been working on adding the scenery around the layout so I thought it was time for some updates.

First the quarry area before and after.





Flood loader area



And heading into the tunnels




I'll be starting on the next section in the next couple of days.

Thanks 
David


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks great, David. Nice touches added to the quarry.


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Love your work. 

DT


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Still making my way around adding more scenery to the layout. I'll have to go on hold for a few days I have run out of trees but more are on the way. Also have a new switcher engine that should be here Monday. 
I'll post that when it comes.

This is behind the industrial switching area and the second tunnel/mountain.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I did run out of trees for the last section. It is partly done but not done enough to post. In the mean time I very carefully added ballast to all my switches so that part is done.
Then today I started working on the roads. First I weathered them using Bragdon powders to give them a worn look. For the stripes I found some chart tape online. None of the places near me had any. I found 1/16th Matte finish chart tape here :http://www.filmtools.com/forchartap11.html . The 1/16th inch is right at 6" in HO scale. The matte finish worked great because it took the powders nice to darken the brightness down some.
For the line placement I found these specs online, they are from Oregon but I figured they are pretty much standard for all road markings.
ftp://ftp.odot.state.or.us/techserv/roadway/web_drawings/traffic/rev_10/tm500.pdf
ftp://ftp.odot.state.or.us/techserv/roadway/web_drawings/traffic/rev_10/tm503.pdf
ftp://ftp.odot.state.or.us/techserv/roadway/web_drawings/traffic/rev_10/tm501.pdf
I just used an HO scale ruler and followed the distances off the sheets.

Well here are the pictures of the first section of roadway after being weathered and marked.






More updates as the work continues.

Thanks David.


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Good job, jealous 

DT


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Great work on the road. I'd swear that
I drove on that one a couple weeks ago.

Don


----------

